# Hello!



## bsquad (Jan 18, 2011)

Greetings, beekeepers!

I've gotten interested in beekeeping over the last few months and have read some online and checked out library books, but still have some fundamental questions that I still don't quite understand. I'm hoping to start beekeeping in 2012 or 2013, (I'm from Minnesota, but am living in Indiana for 1-2 years... Long story...) so I'll be trolling these forums for a bit soaking up some information, and hopefully posting some basic questions. Thanks in advance for your patience!

Hope you're all enjoying the winter!

bsquad


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

Where in Indiana? I'd be happy to connect you with a local bee club. There are also a number of statewide bee events here this year:
The Indiana State Beekeepers are having their spring meeting (and beginners beekeeping school) on March 12th in Bloomington. The guest speaker will be Judy Chen, a research entomologist from the USDA Beltsville Bee Lab. Details will be posted here in the very near future:
http://www.hoosierbuzz.com/

The "other" statewide bee club, the Indiana Beekeepers, are having their spring meeting on February 26th on the southside of Indy. Randy Oliver will be the featured speaker. Details here:
http://indianabeekeeper.goshen.edu/Memberform.html#Anchor-Indiana-49575

And even better, the Heartland Apicultural Society (HAS) is holding their conference in Indiana this year at Vincennes University. This is a three-day beekeepers nirvana, with speakers from around the country. Details and schedules will be posted here:
http://www.heartlandbees.com/

Send me a PM if there's anything I can do to help. 
Indy


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## bsquad (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the responses and warm welcome!



> Where in Indiana? I'd be happy to connect you with a local bee club.


I'm in NW Indiana (Gary/Merrillville/Valparaiso area) so 2.5 hours or so from Indy and over 3 to Bloomington. A bit of a drive for a meeting, though I may try and make it to one if there aren't active clubs closer.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Greetings to you bsquad. Welcome to Beesource and ask away!


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

bsquad said:


> I'm in NW Indiana (Gary/Merrillville/Valparaiso area)...


You've got an excellent club in your backyard...
http://www.lakenetnwi.net/member/beekeepers/


----------



## bsquad (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow, THANKS! I just added their next meeting to my calendar.


----------

